# Guacamole



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2005)

Would someone share their recipe for guacamole with me?  I have been making it myself with just mixing together with seasoned salt.  I figured this was sufficient but would prefer someone's preference for change. Thanks.  I normally just eat them right out of the shell.  No one wants to eat them plain but me.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2005)

I just mash the avacados up with a potato masher, then add finely minced red onion, finely minced jalepeno or habarnero, a finely minced scallion if I have one, chopped cilnatro, a few squeezes of lime  and some salt and pepper.  Combine gently.

Sometimes I add jerk paste. People really seem to like this.

Sometimes I add a pinch of Goya Sauzon because I am one of those people who thinks a tiny bit of msg is not a bad thing.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2005)

*jennyema*

Thanks for your time.  Sounds really special.  My family will be surprised when I prepare it and I will be sure to let them know that someone shared with me their special recipe.  I am always grateful to find out how others make their family happy.  Avacados are definitely supposed to be healthy for you.  Read it in many many books about health support.  I know it has made a difference in my skin and hair for sure.  As far as gaining the weight i don't.  Try to keep that off with exercise.  Thanks again.  One question: what is jerk paste?  Sorry I never heard of this.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2005)

Jerk paste is a spicy Jamaican seasoning which is usually used to season chicken and pork.  It's fabulous and quite distinctive tasting.

Since I usually have a jar of it in the fridge, sometimes I add it to other things.  Guac; deviled eggs; tuna salad; shrimp cocktail sauce, etc. depending on my state of mind at the time.  I also sometimes drop a T or 2 into a chicken brine. 

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/carolinasauce/1690000-1089748266.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2005)

I use fresh lime juice, fresh chopped cilantro, ground cumin, red or spring onions, seeded and deveined jalopeno peppers (if you like it spicier leave the veins in) and after all that is mixed with the avocados I add chopped tomatoes. My husband adds Worchestershire and Chilula hot sauce to his when he makes it.

Sometimes it needs salt and other times it doesn't.

oops forgot the cumin!!!1


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 9, 2005)

I also like a little cumin and garlic in mine.

If you are in a hurry you can strain some salsa and mix that in the guac.Also in New Mexico alot of people like to add a liitle mayo to their guac.


----------



## amber (Aug 9, 2005)

I mash my avocado with a fork, add a bit of mayo, chili powder, and scallions (just the white part).


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2005)

I make a different sort of avocado dip..

1 avocado
2 cloves crushed garlic
2-tea. evoo
spritz of worcestershire sauce
1/2-c. mayo or  more depending on yourself
salt and pepper to taste.
mix altogether, serve with slices of a sour dough baguette or french bread
kadesma


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2005)

*guacamole*

habarnero, do you get this at regular store?  The one I go to regularly doesn't know what I am looking for.  They said they never heard of it!  Where would I find it by the Mexican products?  I saw jalapeno and I will look for the jerk paste.  You people are so into different ways of fixing things, I feel really lost.  Goes to show you I never stop learning.  I thank you for all the recipes.  Will have to try them all and see which ones they like the best.  I have been thinking about them so much I ate whole one for lunch.  Anyone else do that?  Thanks again for your time and sharing your thoughts.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2005)

A habernaro pepper is *VERY* hot and looks like this:
http://www.foodsubs.com/Photos/chilepepper-habanero.jpg

You can usually find it in regular supermarkets and if a produce person says they have never heard of it ... well, that's sort of scary.

But, unless you like things HOT HOT HOT, just use a jalepeno.

The jerk seasoning is just my own personal thing, as it usually is something I have in the fridge.

You might want to try a basic recipe first and then add cumin, jerk, etc.

I forgot to say that I put garlic in mine -- that IS very basic.

There are usually two schools of thought on mayo in guac. It's not used in so-called "authentic" recipes but very often sour cream or mayo is added to guacamole in the US. Many people prefer it that way (esp. with sour cream) because it makes for a creamier dip. Usually if you want it creamier you also mash the avacados to a smoother consistency.

I personally don't care for mayo or sour cream IN the guac and like my guac sort of lumpy. 

*DONT FEEL LOST!!!*

I would suggest trying the variations that are suggested here -- as well as your own ideas -- to see what you really like. 

You could start by making a bowl of basic guac and then separating it into several differetn bowls and then adding things like mayo, sour cream, cumin, jerk, hot sauce, worcestershire sauce, etc, and doing a fun little taste test! A few Coronas or Tecates wouldn't hurt either!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 10, 2005)

*guacamole*

Thanks, for all the help.  Sounds like everyone just jumps in and starts.  Whenever something I haven't ever made before makes me think of jumping in deep water at the Y.  I did come back up but it looked so deep.  That is the way I feel about new recipes.  Want it to turn out perfect.  Thanks all for your time.  I think person could eat this year round.  Seems like I always buy them for salads.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2005)

Just do it - like jennyema - I like mine kind of chunky too - I stir mine with a fork and the softer ones will "melt" and make a creamy/lumpy consistency.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 10, 2005)

I like to make my guacamole with lemon juice and maybe a bit of sour cream. My Peruvian flatmate goes off at may saying it only be avocado with a bit of salt, pepper and milk.

Meh, both ways are good.


----------

